# all aboard the PPB pinky express - first stop -Fri 6th March



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok I'll start the ball rolling this Easter weekend.

Fri am Ricketts Point - 6am launch.

If its a choppy SW that gets the pinkies going then tomorrow am could be the go. Will launch from lifesaving club carpark.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Squidette and I are likely starters Kev, but not sure if we'll make the 6am start - I drive home from CBR this arvo/evening and will probably not get in until after midnight :? I'll look out for ya on the water :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Kevin I can't make the train until it reaches Sat arvo at Ricketts (Beau Yacht Club 1pm). Are ya still trolling for the pinks :?:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Unlikely for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Poddy, we'll try and make the Sat arvo trip as well :wink:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in for Sat arvo at Ricketts.
See you all there


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm in for the arvo session. Somehow I don't think I'll be operating at full capacity at 6:00 a tomorrow


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Latest report from Paul W

BLACK ROCK
The pinkies and salmon are back! A good run of pinkie snapper to 45cm this week on soft plastics along with salmon to 3kg near the mussel farm. Afternoon sessions have been most productive.

8) I'll be bringing the fly rod


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Just came back from Ricketts BBQ. There was a bit of gull action going on about 2-300m offshore in the coupla hours we were there - all off the point.

Will probably make the arvo session as well tomorrow. Is anyone also up for a Ricketts/ Sunnyside morning session on Sunday ?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Aiming for Satd'y arvo Ricketts.

additionally, sunday morning nudie action is a possibility.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm likely to launch at fisherman's beach and work my way north and back for the day on Sunday... if y'all are out at sunnyside, i'll catch up with you there or thereabouts!


----------

